
Show HN: Aggregating remote jobs with AI - sihaelov
http://sagfi.com
======
sihaelov
I had explored a lot of job boards and aggregators while I was searching for a
job. I discovered that they only difference between them is solely in the
elements of design. Therefore, I built this project.

Sagfi significantly differs from other job boards. Firstly, it provides
developers with controllable hiring steps. Secondly, Sagfi is much smarter
thanks to AI. It uses natural language processing and machine learning to
detect the most important aspects from the text of a job and display them as
keywords. In the near future, the algorithm will be updated and improved.

Any suggestions or thoughts are welcome.

------
asimuvPR
The UI is really nice and clean. Its light to use and feels perfect. Id like
pagination instead of endless scrolling. Makes it easier to switch context.
Good job! :)

------
guselnikov
Good job. Keep it up! :)

